# PA Laws



## Laxer385 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone out there know what the laws are in Pennsylvania for doing a yard haunt. like do i need a permit and get the fire dept out to do a fire inspections. i know its early to think about this and if anyone knows it would really help me out. Thanks Jared!!!!!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Your most reliable option would be to call your town ball and ask. That sort of thing can vary town by town.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

When you say haunt, are you planning a display or a walk-through. A display type of hauntr doesn't require any sort of permit. A walk through where people are in your yard or moving about on your property might be a different story. I'm in PA and we've done a walk through for several years. Never had a permit nor been told we needed one and our haunt has been visited by police, firemen and even the mayor. As wanderrob said, check with your local officials and contact your insurance company too to see what your coverage would be.


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a fire inpector in ohio, and i know a fire department that had to shut down a walk thru bucause they advertised. I believe that once you start advertising your walk thru you are considered commerial and will need to.follow the state fire,building,eletrical codes along with all the required permits


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Nobody here will be able to provide you the correct information you will need. Contact your city building and zoning inspectors to assure that everything is up to snuff. Contact them before they contact you, if you get what I'm saying.


----------

